# coming soon,,MMats 6 channel for audiophile



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for one of the smallest 6 channels amp with the cleanest sound quality in the class D category. Better than all class D and even better than MOSCONI class AB amp. People are going to change their mind about class d technology. Mmats is moving foward again.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any more details you can share?


----------



## sandfleee (Jun 22, 2008)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Any more details you can share?


exactly...after ZEDs recent $200 price increase...would like to see some other smaller footprint 6-channel options. Hopefully the mmats will compete withe the leviathan...


----------

